# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area) شروحات :  iPad 6 Touch Screen Not working

## mohamed73

iPad 6 Touch Screen Not working تبديل كونكتر التاتش فى 5 دقايق  جهاز ايباد ٦ كونكتر التاتش مكسور تعالو نعرف ازاى نبدل كونكتر التاتش او اى كونكتر فى ٥ دقايق بطريقه احترافيه وتجيبه منين لو مش عندك جديد      
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

